
Bringing iOS Apps to macOS Using Marzipanify - okket
https://www.highcaffeinecontent.com/blog/20190301-Bringing-iOS-Apps-to-macOS-Using-Marzipanify
======
supernes
This would have been awesome about four years ago. We were porting our popular
iOS app to macOS and had to rely on frameworks like TwUI that were outdated
and already abandoned by that time.

